
The new version of JS.Coach website released - jalalazimi
https://js.coach/
======
jalalazimi
JS.Coach is a website that helps you choose the best library by using
different categories and filters. In the latest update, we tried to focus on
improving the performance and support of small screens; Also now you can see
the bundle sizes and the download time on different Internet speed in package
detail page. We will be supporting a wide range of frameworks and more
libraries in Javascript world soon.

